

Data Compression - discussion, primer, and (elderly) survey - ColinWright
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~dan/pubs/DataCompression.html

======
dalke
An old survey. "The most recent of the algorithms surveyed here is due to
Bentley, Sleator, Tarjan and Wei [Bentley et al. 1986]." It doesn't cover, for
example, the Burrows-Wheeler transform.

~~~
ColinWright
I've changed the title to try to be more informative. It seems to be a fair
primer, though, so perhaps worth something.

